# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Цены на бензин "нормализовались"

## JAHolper

Белнефтехим сообщил, что с сегодняшнего дня (7 июня) цены на топливо возрастают в среднем на 31 процент.

*Новые цены на топливо за 1 литр:*
бензин Нормаль-80 – 4950 рублей,
бензин АИ-92 – 5100 рублей,
бензин АИ-95 – 5800 рублей,
бензин АИ-95-Евро – 5800 рублей,
дизельное топливо – 5100 рублей.

Это уже четвёртое подорожание бензина в этом году. И с каждым разом проценты только увеличивались. В марте бензин подорожал на ~7%, в апреле на ~10%, в мае на 20% и сейчас, в июне на 31%.

При всём этом Беларусь славится самым отвратительным топливом среди стран-соседей. Может быть после этого качество улучшится? Хотя вряд ли это уже столь важно. Большому количеству людей, глядя на такие расценки, придётся попрощаться со своими автомобилями.

----------


## JAHolper

*Новые цены на топливо за 1 литр с 9 июня:*
бензин Нормаль-80 – 4000 рублей,
бензин АИ-92 – 4200 рублей,
бензин АИ-95 – 4500 рублей,
бензин АИ-95-Евро – 4500 рублей,
дизельное топливо – 4450 рублей.

----------


## vova230

Вот это да, соляра дороже бензина стала?

----------


## Carlen

> Большому количеству людей, глядя на такие расценки, придётся попрощаться со своими автомобилями.


И мне думается после такой "либерализации" цен на топливо это безысходное желание попрощаться не изменится.

----------

